# 13 Week old pup ... over stimulation? Need Advice ...



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all!

Tai is now just over 13 weeks old and he's the best boy ever (yes, I'm biased). Anyway, we went on our first "camping" trip. Actually, we were only there for the first 5 hours. He was great and enjoyed his first experience with a running creek, with 5 different families, 2 older GSP's and 2 smaller dogs. Tai stayed close by off leash, did his first swim with the GSP's (wasn't scared of the running water at all!) and fetched, pointed and generally ran after them non stop the entire time. Here's my concern ... he won't stop. he won't go get anything to drink, he's just chasing the GSP's or birds on his own (I was so proud he came back when I called him), chased the kids, and in general ran his butt off. I left because I didn't think that he would gear down and sure enough, as soon as we got back in the truck he was out and sound asleep before we made it to pavement. 

Should I be concerned and take him away from the situation at this point or am I being an overprotective mom? I just don't get the feel that he knows to stop when he's tired. I hope he grows into it, but this is new territory for me. My weim always backed off when he got tired and my husband's GSP is the same way. I'm just not seeing it in Tai. I wouldn't be so concerned if he wasn't so tired afterward ... I just don't want to get into a situation where he completely over exerts himself to keep up with everyone else. 

Again .. am I being just too overprotective at this point or did I do the right thing by pulling him out of the camping situation early? Thoughts?


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Special shout out to Ken (Willowynd Ranch) ... this is Honda. My neices renamed him Tyson, but I got tired of getting the "did you name him for Mike Tyson" questions that after a few days I shortened it to Tai.  I'd love to get your insight since he's one of your own. I don't want to be too overprotective, but I don't want him to kill himself trying to keep up with the big boys (and he SOOOOO wants to keep up!). Any thoughts? Is it just me?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Nope, not overprotective, just protective, which is your job of course. 
Just use your best judgement here. Depending on the age of the dog, the temperature outside, and other factors I'll change up how long I let them run around before calling them to me and making them drink some water. Here's a good excerpt from Ian Dunbar's AFTER You Get Your Puppy which describes how you can use play and rest periods as a good training opportunity. 

Settle Down and Shush

Right from the outset, make frequent little quiet moments part of your dog's daily routine. Remember, a puppy is not like an irritating child's toy. You cannot simply remove the batteries from a rambunctious adolescent dog. Instead you must learn how to "turn off" your dog. Learn to use walks and your puppy's favorite and most exciting games as rewards for settling down quietly and calmly.

Throughout the course of the day, have your puppy settle down for longer periods at home. For example, when watching the television, have your pup lie down on-leash, or in his bed, but during the commercial breaks, release the puppy for short, active play-training sessions.

When playing with your puppy, have him settle down and shush every 30 seconds or so. To begin with, have the pup lie still for just two seconds before letting it play again. Use a release command, such as "Free Dog," "At Ease," or "Let's Play." After 30 seconds, interrupt the play session again with a three-second quiet moment. Then try for four seconds. And then five, eight, ten, and so on. Alternate "Settle Down" with "Free Dog" and with each repetition, it becomes progressively easier to get your puppy to settle down quickly.

Once your pup gets the picture, the exercise may be profitably practiced on walks. When walking round the block, periodically have your puppy settle down for just a few seconds before resuming the walk. An entertaining way to train is to instruct your pup to settle down every twenty yards or so, while you read an article from the newspaper, or a page from a good book, such as Jean Donaldson's doggy bestseller, The Culture Clash.

With the above exercises, your puppydog will learn to settle down quickly following a single command, no matter how excited or distracted he may be. Moreover, your dog settles down willingly and happily because he knows being told to lie down is not the end of the world, and not necessarily the end of the walk. Rather, your dog has learned, "Settle Down" is just a relaxing time-out for gentle praise and affection before his exciting life as Mr. Activity Dog resumes once more.

It is difficult to have too many rules with an adolescent dog. Teach your dog to be calm and controlled when requested and there will be years of enjoyment ahead. Let your puppy pull on-leash, and it will pull on-leash as an adult. Let your puppy play indiscriminately and without frequent interruption, and it will become inattentive and uncontrollable as an adult. Integrate play and training, and integrate training and walks. In no time at all, training will be fun, and fun activities (play and walks) will be structured."

Hope this helps! Oh, and my sister's dog is named Tyson and the other day at the dog park I got asked the same thing. :


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sometimes you just gotta let a dog be a dog. Don't take it the wrong way, but yes, way overprotective. Pup will stop when he runs out of energy or adrenaline. You took pup away from things when the fun was just starting. Fair enough, call a time out and let pup have a drink and settle for a few minutes away from the big boys, but then let him back when he's ready. At 13 weeks, he'll stop for a sleep mid step somewhere.................


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

He won't stop as long as there is stimulation. Created that way... 

Here is the solution, give this dog to your husband and you take the GSP 
If you think a 13 week old is a challenge, then a four month old will be a little harder.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

You have a Vizsla, you better get used to their high energy. V's, young or old, are like the Energizer Bunny, they just keep going and going and going..... : :


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Honda'sMom 

I think it is possible to overstimulate puppies - they're like kids in a way that they get past the point of tired and just having loads of fun and then they get the crankies, or go deaf, or... I would not have great concern of injury because of overdoing it, physical pain will show itself and slow or stop a puppy.

He is a lot of Puppy, and will have likely a higher energy level than your Weim did. I think this is a good time to remind you that you wanted a Go, outgoing, adventurous spirited dog - and you have one. ;D They can go a long time and if left to their own will eventually tire of chasing, etc and sack out. I like to stop them before that, as I want them to want to look forward to more, so I'll pick them up and put them in a crate or pen or on the stakeout for "nap time", rather than leave entirely. 

I think it's good practice to make sure they have the opportunity throughout the day to let down, especially as a youngster. 

As for being overprotective, it doesn't sound like it to me. He was running around the woods with 4 other dogs, splashing in the creek and generally free wheeling it. That doesn't sound overprotective. Next time maybe just make sure he gets a little down time every couple hours and it'll give you a little break from having to keep eagle eye on him as well.

Give Honda (The name he'll always have for us ) a big hug! 

All the best!
Ken


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all!! Thanks so much for the advice! He sacked out for pretty much 12 hours afterwards (excepting potty breaks), then was up and ready to go again. He was truly a wonderful pup on the trip and everyone had such a great time with him. 

I especially like the advice of just taking him out for some quiet time and getting him to gear down a bit before going back into the fray. We've been practicing that and it seems to be working well with him. 

Here are some pictures from the trip.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Love the Pics Jenny!
I sure do miss that little guy!

We had some friends/clients over a couple days ago and were hoping Honda was still here. Everyone loves him!

Ken


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

He is truly the best, snuggliest boy ever!! You hit the nail on the head with that choice for me! He's very active and so SO smart and eager to please, but as soon as it's time to settle down at the house all he wants to do is lie on top of you and give you love.  So far he knows sit/down/settle/crawl ... and is working on heel and shake. The last two haven't really clicked, though. 

Here's another photo so you can see his sweet face (while he's trying to get in trouble ...)! ;D


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Jenny!

You got some great responses already, I just wanted to put my .02 in.

As a little puppy, Ryker would play until he died, and then some. Especially at that age. He definitely got overstimulated. Depending on the situation, it wasn't a problem unless we wanted him to settle.

Unless he was getting too aggressive with his little puppy teeth, I typically didn't interfere. If I felt it was warranted, we did what we called a force cuddle. We would pick him up and hold him against us so his little legs were kind of pinned and he couldn't go anywhere. He typically fell asleep in our arms within 2-3 minutes. Of course, this only lasts as long as you can pick him up 

Even now, at 14 months, he gets nutso after long hikes or day excursions to the beach or something. We sit down, have him lay down next to us, and gently pet him until he calms. It works like a flash. He falls asleep in our laps typically within 5 minutes. The older he's gotten, the more he's likely to 'settle' himself. However! If there is even a whiff of fun going on, he's out there playing still! Which is fair enough, I say  We didn't get a V to have him nap during the party!

Enjoy that adorable little guy! He probably won't grow out of it, he'll actually get more energy, but with time he may learn how to channel it better!


----------

